# color profiles



## morbidz (Jul 20, 2011)

Had nexus/iphone5/s3 side by side and have to say that iphone looked more natural. i can get close on the nexus using franco's app(or aokp) color profiles. Is there something like this for s3? I'm on aokp b3.
thank you


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

morbidz said:


> Had nexus/iphone5/s3 side by side and have to say that iphone looked more natural. i get get close on the nexus using franco's app(or aokp) color profiles. Is there something like this for s3? I'm on aokp b3.
> thank you


closest thing we have is settings>device options and you can set like UI mode or whatever.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------

